# DFV wieder schneller und kompetenter als DAFV und seine LV



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März

*DFV wieder schneller und kompetenter als DAFV und seine LV​*
Bei der Diskussion um die FFH/Naturschutzgebiete (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210), bei denen das Bundesministerium für Umwelt, Naturschutz, Bau und Reaktorsicherheit , Referat N II 1 - Recht des Naturschutzes und der Landschaftspflege in seiner Entwürfen ein pauschales Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den geplanten Gebieten (u. a. „Fehmarnbelt“ (NSGFmbV)) vorsieht, hat wieder einmal der gemeinsame Dachverband der Fischer und Angler, der DFV, schneller und kompetenter reagiert als der Spartenverband der organisieren Angelfischer, DAFV, oder die beteiligten Landesverbände des DAFV.

Auf unsere heutige Nachfrage an den DFV wegen der Anfrage eines Boardies (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4471228#post4471228) wurde direkt im Voraus folgendes Statement zum veröffentlichen vom DFV freigegeben:


> Der DFV arbeitet z.Zt. an einer eigenen Stellungnahme zu den Verordnungen.
> Die wird fristgemäß beim Umweltministerium vorgelegt und veröffentlicht.
> *Klar ist bereits jetzt, dass ein derartiges  Verbot der Freizeitfischerei keinesfalls akzeptabel ist und mit allem Nachdruck abgelehnt wird. *
> Hier werden willkürlich, ohne ausreichende Begründung Fischereirechte eingeschränkt, das erfordert die geschlossene Ablehnung aller Fischereitreibenden.




Währenddessen - und das obwohl die Landesverbände SH und MV genauso vom Bundesministerium informiert wurden wie der Bundesspartenverband DAFV - keinerlei öffentlich Reaktion von denen bis jetzt.

Halt falsch - der Geschäftsführer des LSFV-SH meint, das habe irgendwie mit Kitesurfern zu tun...............................

Siehe:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...im-Fehmarnbelt&p=373274&viewfull=1#post373274

Wieder einmal mehr beweist sich, wo Kompetenz wirklich liegt.

Eher nicht jedenfalls beim Spartenverband DAFV, beim LSFV-SH oder beim LAV-MeckPomm....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: DFV wieder schneller und kompetenter als DAFV und seine LV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Halt falsch - der Geschäftsführer des LSFV meint, das habe irgendwie mit Kitesurfern zu tun...............................



Ist doch völlig irrelevant, welcher Grund genannt wird. Man ist offenbar mal wieder nicht zuständig. Wie auch beim NSG Behrensdorf und der FoPu Geschichte zuvor.


----------



## Eisbär14 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: DFV wieder schneller und kompetenter als DAFV und seine LV*

LAV Meck Pomm.... ????
Die Herrschaften haben doch mehr mit sie selbst zu tun als sich um die Belange der Angler zu kümmern.
Willst du von denen was wissen ,denkst du sie stehen über den Dingen.
So wie Thomas schon oft geschrieben hat sind die nicht in der Laage etwas zu bewegen und wenn sie doch etwas machen sieht es immer so aus als wenn sie das Rad neu erfinden wollen. Obwohl das was sie tun entweder schon erfunden ist oder auf Druck von außen gemacht wird.
Aber hinterher ist doch alles nur heiße Luft


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: DFV wieder schneller und kompetenter als DAFV und seine LV*

Ja nu, aber der Kitesurfer-GF ist doch auch irgendwie "goldig" mit seiner Aussage...

Da wäre doch besser gewesen wie der DAFV oder die von MeckPomm gar nix zu veröffentlichen, oder??...

Nicht umsonst heisst es immer wieder mal, dass, wer solche Verbandsvertreter und Angestellten hat,  PETA dann echt nicht mehr braucht.....


Honig..
Herr: 
Gib Honig............


----------



## harzsalm (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: DFV wieder schneller und kompetenter als DAFV und seine LV*

Lieber Thomas,der DAFV will immer wohl pinkeln wie ein großer,bekommt aber immer das Bein nicht hoch!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: DFV wieder schneller und kompetenter als DAFV und seine LV*

grins - gefällt mir ....


----------



## willmalwassagen (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: DFV wieder schneller und kompetenter als DAFV und seine LV*

Soviel zu Verboten.
 Artikel 14 GG
(1)    Das Eigentum und das Erbrecht werden gewährleistet. 
(2)    Inhalt und Schranken werden durch die Gesetze bestimmt.
  Eigentum verpflichtet. Sein Gebrauch soll zugleich dem Wohle der Allgemeinheit dienen.
  (3) *Eine Enteignung ist nur zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit zulässig.* Sie darf nur durch Gesetz oder auf Grund eines Gesetzes erfolgen, das Art und Ausmaß der Entschädigung regelt.


  Da ist es nicht so einfach  etwas global zu verbieten.
Aber eine klassische Verbandsaufgabe, dazu Stellung zu nehmen.


----------



## hamburger67 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: DFV wieder schneller und kompetenter als DAFV und seine LV*

Ich war bei mehreren Versammlungen dabei, wo es um die Schutzgebiete am Plauer See ging. Problem dabei, solange nicht ordentlich kontrolliert wird, wird sich nichts ändern. Ich bin Vorsitzender eines kleinen Vereins und die derzeitige Situation ist die, das wir garnicht erst über Veranstaltungen die dieses Thema betreffen informiert werden. Die freiwillige Vereinbarung hat keinerlei rechtliche Grundlage und wurden aus diesen Grund nicht unterschrieben, frage doch einfach mal euren Vorsitzenden, wir haben unsere Mitglieder bei der Jahreshauptversammlung aufgeklärt #h



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> LAV Meck Pomm.... ????
> Die Herrschaften haben doch mehr mit sie selbst zu tun als sich um die Belange der Angler zu kümmern.
> Willst du von denen was wissen ,denkst du sie stehen über den Dingen.
> So wie Thomas schon oft geschrieben hat sind die nicht in der Laage etwas zu bewegen und wenn sie doch etwas machen sieht es immer so aus als wenn sie das Rad neu erfinden wollen. Obwohl das was sie tun entweder schon erfunden ist oder auf Druck von außen gemacht wird.
> Aber hinterher ist doch alles nur heiße Luft


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: DFV wieder schneller und kompetenter als DAFV und seine LV*

Hier geht es nicht um eine (freiwillige) Vereinbarung, sondern um eine Verordnung des Bundesministerium. Also verbindlich!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: DFV wieder schneller und kompetenter als DAFV und seine LV*

Und es geht auch nicht um Eigentum - da gehts ums Meer...

Was das aber bedeuten kann, wenn hier dadurch Angeln als grundsätzlich schädlich für Naturschutzgebiete deklariert wird, dazu noch pauschal und ohne jede faktische Begründung, das kann sich wohl jeder vorstellen.

Dass hier sowohl der Bundesverband pennt wie auch die betroffenen LV, und der DFV wieder einmal mehr als einziger für Angler einsteht, ist mehr als beschämend. 

Und wenn ich dann das Gefasel des SH-GF von Kitesurfern lese (bei Tonne 5, oder was??), dann bedeutet das entweder, dass er die auch an die info@-Adresse seines Verbandes vom Bundesministerium gesandten Dokumente nicht gelesen hat - oder nicht verstanden! 

Es waren ja die gleichen, die ich hatte und aus denen ich zitiert habe.

So oder so ist das einfach nur noch peinlich, wie die Verbanditen wieder versagen.................................


----------



## Sharpo (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: DFV wieder schneller und kompetenter als DAFV und seine LV*

Brauchste Ramipril?  

Was erwartest Du von diesen Leuten?

Warum geht man in die Politik und wird auch noch GF eines Angelverbandes?

Na?

Kennste den Spruch: Wer nix wird, wird Wirt?  

Und morgen sind die vielen Autofahrer auf der Fehmarnbrücke daran schuld.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: DFV wieder schneller und kompetenter als DAFV und seine LV*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Brauchste Ramipril?


Ich kann gar nicht so viel saufen, wie ich kotzen könnte - einfach lesen und verstehen, es ist................................


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und es geht auch nicht um Eigentum - da gehts ums Meer...
> 
> Was das aber bedeuten kann, wenn hier dadurch Angeln als grundsätzlich schädlich für Naturschutzgebiete deklariert wird, dazu noch pauschal und ohne jede faktische Begründung, das kann sich wohl jeder vorstellen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: DFV wieder schneller und kompetenter als DAFV und seine LV*

Die haben doch jetzt den Westensee. Reicht doch zum Angeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: DFV wieder schneller und kompetenter als DAFV und seine LV*

Anderes Thema, aber da hört man auch Gerüchte (teurer als geplant, Jäger wollen oder sind raus, Zugeständnisse an den Verkäufer (weiter fischen mit Netzen etc.))..

Das beträfe ja nur die honigmangelernährten vom LSFV-SH und wäre daher tragbar (und hier eh wurscht im Thema).

Nicht einzuschreiten und lautstark zu protestieren, wenn seitens eines Bundesministeriums Verordnungen geplant werden, welche Angeln grundsätzlich, pauschal und ohne Fakten als schädlich darstellen, wird aber ALLE Angler in ganz Deutschland treffen..

Denn das werden Behörden, Ministerien und spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie auch in FFH/Naturschutzgebieten im Binnenbereich versuchen durchzusetzen, wenn sie so ein "gutes" Beispiel von einem Bundesministerium vorgesetzt kriegen und mitkriegen, dass sich die Verbände der organisierten Angelfischer ja eh nicht wehren dagegen.......


----------



## gründler (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: DFV wieder schneller und kompetenter als DAFV und seine LV*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die haben doch jetzt den Westensee. Reicht doch zum Angeln.


 
Westensee war da nicht was mit NSG FFH ?   |rolleyes


----------



## Eisbär14 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: DFV wieder schneller und kompetenter als DAFV und seine LV*

Ich muss doch glatt dazu noch was loswerden....
@Thomas .....Recht hat er ,es geht um das Meer also eigentlich Eigentum von uns allen und nicht von irgendwelchen Spinnern die sich denken ''Ach da und dort ein Schutzgebiet dann erfüllen wir alle Auflagen aus Brüssel.''
was soll der Müll.
Jedes Jahr zertrampeln tausende von Urlaubern genau die Bereiche die wir als Angler eigentlich schützen wollen,hinterlassen Tonnen von Müll,der dann natürlich den Anglern zugeschrieben wird und wundern sich dann wenn die selbsternannten Schützer der Umwelt mit dem Finger auf uns zeigen.
Wir leben hier auf der Insel von Touristen und auch natürlich von Angeltouristen.Warum sollen wir uns selbst das Wasser abgraben.
Das wir als Angler den Fischern im Weg stehen ist doch auch schon bekannt,offensichtlich ist deren Lobby größer ,aber ist die wirtschaftliche Größe der Angler so verschwindent klein das wir uns nicht wehren können? Auch Angler sind Wähler.... darüber sollten die Politiker mal nachdenken. 
Jeder Bauer macht einen Aufstand in Berlin wenn sie an Milchquoten rumbasteln.
Aber wir machen uns zum Affen weil wir's Maul halten und aus freiwillgen Vereinbarungen werden schnell Gesetze.
Uns haut man die Füße weg, wenn die MEFO 44,5 cm hat und der Fischer holt Kistenweise Fische um die 35 cm raus weil sie halt im Netz waren.
Dieser Raubbau an der Natur muss beendet werden und nicht das Erlebnis Stundenlang im kalten Wasser zustehen und sich dann an einem Fisch zu erfreuen und ihn in der Pfanne landen zu lassen.

*Wenn ihr uns stecht, bluten wir nicht? Wenn ihr uns kitzelt, lachen  wir nicht? Wenn ihr uns vergiftet, sterben wir nicht? Und wenn ihr uns  beleidigt, sollen wir uns nicht rächen?*

 Der Kaufmann von Venedig,  3. Akt, 1. Szene / Shylock, William Shakespeare


----------



## Ossipeter (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: DFV wieder schneller und kompetenter als DAFV und seine LV*

Der DFV ist ja auch nicht betroffen, sondern nur die Freizeitfischerei, oder hab ich da was falsches verstanden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: DFV wieder schneller und kompetenter als DAFV und seine LV*

Der DFV ist der GEMEINSAME Dachverband der Angler und Fischer.

Eigentlich sollte der DAFV das im DFV als Spartenverband übernehmen  - aber bei der Kompetenz des DAFV muss man froh sein, dass es den DFV gibt, damit wenigstens überhaupt jemand was für Angler macht..

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4471927#post4471927


----------

